# Rye Bread



## khskel (Aug 22, 2016)

I fancied a change from burgen so I thought I would try some German Rye bread - Schneiderbrot Vollkornbrot Rye Bread. Not low carb at around 19g per slice  but low GI. A nice flatish BG profile for me.


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm a big fan of rye bread, love it, there's a delightful Polish shop near me that sells prepackaged and fresh.  The fresh rye bread is an hybrid of wholemeal and rye but still delicious.  Doesn't cause me a spike but then it's so dense I could only manage a slice so it might if you ate more.  Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Robin (Aug 23, 2016)

Ooh, I love that too. half a slice is enough, and it's kind to my BGs as well.


----------

